# mounting rack for undress ribbons



## Martin 2RCR (26 Mar 2012)

Hello, was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. I have 4 medals at present, with an application for the 5th (my CD). I am no longer serving in the forces but would like to get the mounting rack for the slide-on style ribbons. At present I need one for 4 medals, but when the CD comes in I will need the one for 5. I live in Hamilton.


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Mar 2012)

Sorry, I don't have one or I would send it to you. If you can't otherwise get one, you can purchase them here:

Topline Ribbons


----------

